# Fort Gordon monster!!!!!!!



## Dub (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't have many details other than this MONSTER was taken from Fort Gordon on 10.25.05 at 5:45pm by 
SGT Moss.

Simply awesome.


----------



## Gator1679 (Oct 30, 2005)

Holy Crap!


----------



## whitetailaddict (Oct 30, 2005)

that's a bruiser!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 30, 2005)

Monster des not do it justice.....but I don't know any other word to describe it.

Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Dub (Oct 30, 2005)

That fella's gonna need surgery to remove the perma-grin from his mug.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 30, 2005)

AWESOME buck!


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 30, 2005)

excuse me while poke my eyes out!!!

WOW!!!!


----------



## Duff (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterbean7008 (Oct 31, 2005)

That thing is huge.


----------



## ultramag (Oct 31, 2005)

Unbelievable, This is the year for monster bucks in ga.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 31, 2005)

Yep, that one's grown alright. Wow is right.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 31, 2005)

WOW!! What a brute. That buck will score very well. Congrats are definitely in order.


----------



## Son (Oct 31, 2005)

*Yep*

Awesome, bigger than me...


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Stud!!


----------



## Jasper (Oct 31, 2005)

I second all the Studs! and Wows!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 31, 2005)

*Monster*

Can't say that I would blame him, I think I would smile big too!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 31, 2005)

I like a big smile on a happy hunter. Nice buck.


----------



## Gadget (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow............!!!


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 31, 2005)

That's a sho'nuff hoss for sure!  Gotta love those super long tines.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh NO, is that an 8?  Somebody hold on to me


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 31, 2005)

Think he should have let that little on walk.....
Awesome Buck!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 31, 2005)

Gulp!!!!


----------



## Mauiboy (Oct 31, 2005)

WOW! Nice.....


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 31, 2005)

DANG!  Huge.

ML


----------



## DSGB (Oct 31, 2005)

Holy cow! Check out the G3's on that big boy!  That's a hoss!


----------



## Al White (Oct 31, 2005)

Good night in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!   Awesome.....


----------



## CheapSeats (Oct 31, 2005)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Oct 31, 2005)

that is a pig!!!!!


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 31, 2005)

Man that is a really nice buck.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 31, 2005)

Man! What a Buck. Congrats to SGT Moss.


----------



## hunter63john (Oct 31, 2005)

Congradulations!!!! awesome Buck


----------



## phinizyhunt (Oct 31, 2005)

HOLY ####!@


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 31, 2005)

That deer makes (what I thought) were my wall hangers look like yearlings...   

Nice buck!


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 31, 2005)

man, the tine length!!!


----------



## parkerman (Oct 31, 2005)

that's a huge buck.....how long are those G2's and G3's for pete's sake?? Congrats to SGT Moss!  Oh yea, congrats on the additional deer behind him....


----------



## TallPines (Oct 31, 2005)

That's just nasty!


----------



## KillABiggin (Oct 31, 2005)

hope he had already entered in the truck buck contest


----------



## LJay (Oct 31, 2005)

That's shore 'nough a Man. Wonder if he shot the other one in the truck?


----------



## striper commander (Oct 31, 2005)

That's the buck of my dreams. I love big 8's where is fort gordon what county.


----------



## Bruz (Oct 31, 2005)

All I can add is that he must be right with someone UP there.....

Good Googly Moogly that's a hoss.


----------



## hunterb (Oct 31, 2005)

Whoa!!! That is a monster buck


----------



## hookedonbass (Oct 31, 2005)

*I just noticed this deer is a 9 pointer*

There is definitely a G4  on the left beam. This deer is unbelievable. I have had to go back and look at it 8 or 10 times. I know it's hard to tell from photos, but this buck appears to be very close to the 170" mark if you use rough numbers. That is almost unheard of for what will basically be scored as an 8 pointer, especially from Georgia. Does anyone else feel the same way about the measurements? What an awesome buck!!


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Oct 31, 2005)

hookedonbass said:
			
		

> There is definitely a G4  on the left beam. This deer is unbelievable. I have had to go back and look at it 8 or 10 times. I know it's hard to tell from photos, but this buck appears to be very close to the 170" mark if you use rough numbers. That is almost unheard of for what will basically be scored as an 8 pointer, especially from Georgia. Does anyone else feel the same way about the measurements? What an awesome buck!!



Monster!!! Should net mid 150's.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 31, 2005)

GOOD GOOOOOGLY MOOOOGLY. That buck will definitely put GA on the map with producing a mega buck. That neck will compete with a buck from canada!!! This is hardly enough, but congrats to this man.


----------



## DSGB2000 (Oct 31, 2005)

Lord have mercy


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Oct 31, 2005)

that is a monster !!!!!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 31, 2005)

Huge buck. What we are all after. If it were mine, I`d change my user name to Mr. Deerhunter


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 31, 2005)

ohhh my


----------



## bubbabuck (Oct 31, 2005)

JT.....you see that stomach ??????  


So....exactly what part of Canada is Ft. Gordon located in ?????


----------



## phinizyhunt (Oct 31, 2005)

I just can't stop looking at him!!!!! He is so big toebig toebig toebig toe Huge!  GOD BLESS THAT MAN


----------



## gabowman (Oct 31, 2005)

Awesome! Looks like he had to shoot that smaller one to help hold that monster up for a photo!


----------



## ultramag (Oct 31, 2005)

I believe that deer is bumping 170.Monster bucks are hitting the ground everywhere.I heard Lamar Banks killed a buck that had 21 points and another morgan county buck was killed recently that had huge mass and was a giant.I believe its because of all the rain and the food they had to eat all spring and summer, no drought at all.


----------



## Carp (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, I'll be dipped in buttermilk!!!!!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## raghorn (Nov 1, 2005)

Thats a heck'uva buck!


----------



## lab (Nov 1, 2005)

Ft. Gordon is near Augusta,ga. in Richmond and Columbia co.  I live about 10 miles from gate 3


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 1, 2005)

*tHAT ABOUT SUMS IT UP!*

Wow!


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Nov 1, 2005)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!! I think I would have fell out of my stand if I saw that. AWESOME buck!!!!! Congrats!!!!! I think it's gonna be hard to ever top that one.


----------



## Crosshair (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow!!! I was at Fort Gordon about 22 yrs ago. I'll bet that deer was too!


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Nov 1, 2005)

Crosshair said:
			
		

> Wow!!! I was at Fort Gordon about 22 yrs ago. I'll bet that deer was too!


----------



## cpaboy (Nov 1, 2005)

I think he will push 160.  Seems to have 12-14" G2's and G3's, his G1's are 7".  17" spread and 22-24" main beams.  Mass measurements that start at 5 and go no smaller than 3 or 4.  Add it all up and you could be close to 160".  That's a giant 8 pt, even by midwest standards.


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 1, 2005)

*cpaboy*



			
				cpaboy said:
			
		

> I think he will push 160.  Seems to have 12-14" G2's and G3's, his G1's are 7".  17" spread and 22-24" main beams.  Mass measurements that start at 5 and go no smaller than 3 or 4.  Add it all up and you could be close to 160".  That's a giant 8 pt, even by midwest standards.



I had the same measurements as you for the tines, but figured 18.5 -19" for the spread measurement, 25-27" on the beams, and I thought the first circumference measurement was around 6-6.5". It is so hard to tell from a photo. You are definitely right about the giant 8 pt. part!! That is a brute anywhere in the U.S. or Canada!


----------



## lab (Nov 1, 2005)

I hope one like that makes his way over by me.  I'm off of work next week.


----------



## jason308 (Nov 1, 2005)

What a buck! There are some good ones to be killed at Fort Gordon for sure! Some of them have probably never seen folks either!!!


----------



## UGAalum13 (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## tknight (Nov 1, 2005)

WOW...    most people only get to dream about taking that caliber of a buck.


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## ugabowhunter (Nov 1, 2005)

a good buddy of mine killed a 154 3/8 gross ,149 1/8 net, 8 pt a couple years ago, and that one has at least 15-20 more inches on it. glad to see a member of the armed forces got it. good for him.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 1, 2005)

I've posted earler, but now I'm going to put my guesstimates to work. I hope someone has the connection to get the accurate gross and net measurements.
_______________
Gross - 172
Net ----163 
_________________


----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2005)

hookedonbass said:
			
		

> There is definitely a G4  on the left beam. This deer is unbelievable. I have had to go back and look at it 8 or 10 times. I know it's hard to tell from photos, but this buck appears to be very close to the 170" mark if you use rough numbers. That is almost unheard of for what will basically be scored as an 8 pointer, especially from Georgia. Does anyone else feel the same way about the measurements? What an awesome buck!!



Some of the guys from work were debating it....our guesses ranged from 165 to 180 or so......it is certainly among the highest scoring 8 pointers I've ever read about.


----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2005)

I wonder if that buck's theme music started playing when he walked into arrow range.....ya know...like the WWF Wrestlers.....my heart would be pumping like never before!!!!!!

I hope he bought his dragging & loading partners a coupla' cold ones for the effort.........

I also am hoping that he's paid up on his GON subscription....I'd love to see a local fella' do well in the Truck Buck.


----------



## pitbull (Nov 1, 2005)

170+ all day


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Nov 2, 2005)

*SGT Moss Info....*

SGT Moss is a U.S. Army MP assigned as a Game Warden for Fort Gordon, GA. I know him from my contact with him as a Georgia Hunter Education Instructor for Fort Gordon, Richmond County and surrounding areas. I talked to him on the night he had taken the deer and got the following info from him.

The "monster" buck is a 9-pt with 5 pts on the left branch and 4 pts on the right. It has moderate "mass", but exceptional length to its tines. He said its live weight was 185 lbs (weighed on the scales at the Game Wardens office cleaning station). I personally saw the buck and its rack is exceptionally tall. I am attempting to make contact with him today to see if he has had any "green" measurements made yet so that anything I write will be accurate. I know the "story" he told me about how he spotted it and its relationship to the other deer seen in the background in the picture in his truck. I want to check with him again on it so I will be able to tell "The Rest of the Story" about it accurately.

**UPDATE**:

I talked with SGT Moss a few minutes ago and got the following info from him. I gave him the Campfire link info so he may come around and tell his own story about it.

9 Pt:  5 pts on left & 4 pts on right side.  Weight: 185 lbs
Bases were 4-1/2"; G1s (brow tines) were 4-3/4 & 5-3/4"
G3s were 10-3/4 & 11"; G4 was near 5-1/2"
Total Raw Score: 148

I can tell you this though:
1. He IS NOT a subscriber to GON, so he missed out on the GON "Truck-Buck" Contest.
2. He IS NOT entered in the Fort Gordon Sportsman's Club "Big Buck Contest" either, so he missed out on a chance at the $300 First Place prize.
3. The "other" deer in the truck was a yearling "spike" with only about 1 to 1-1/2" of antler showing above the "buds", so he is "bucked-out for this deer season. He thought it was a young doe when he shot it since the antlers were hidden behind its ears.
4. The deer were taken using a Winchester 1300 20 gauge shotgun using "open sights" (no scope).

OTHER FORT GORDON NOTES:
1. As of last Sunday evening about 185 deer have been taken so far this deer season.
2. Fort Gordon is located in Richmond, Columbia, McDuffie, and a little of Burke counties. It is approximately 22-25 miles long and 5-8 miles wide. It has about 85,000 huntable acres. These areas are subject to being CLOSED at any time due to military training requirements or "live-fire" exercises, therefore daily check-in/out is required when hunting Fort Gordon.
3. Fort Gordon Hunting/Big Game and Fishing Permits are  available to all ACTIVE & RETIRED MILITARY, Dept. of the Army Civilians and "active" contractors working on Fort Gordon. There are about 200-250 Hunting Permits made available through the DNR for civilians to hunt on Fort Gordon. Application for these permits is outlined in the Georgia Hunting Regulations in the rear section listing the various military and federal reservations. These must be submitted to DNR by the closing date listed in the regulations (usually in the March-April time frame). Those selected have 10 days to purchase their Fort Gordon Hunting/Big Game Permits after being notified or their name is removed from the list and the next one on this list is notified. For the last two years ALL who have applied have been drawn so your chances are pretty good at being drawn if you apply next year. Any one hunting on Fort Gordon is subject to all GA Hunting Regulations, Federal Regulations, and Fort Gordon Regulations relative to the possession of firearms, transportation of firearms, and hunting and check-in/out requirements, so be sure YOU READ THEM AND FOLLOW THEM. Any violations will result in IMMEDIATE SUSPENSION of all hunting privileges pending outcome of the charges. 
4. Anyone, regardless of birth date, hunting on any federal or military installation MUST HAVE a valid Hunter Education Certificate PRIOR TO purchasing a Fort Gordon Hunting/Big Game Permit. These can be a GA Hunter Education Certificate or from any state having an NRA certified course. See the link below for available Hunter Education class dates for those in the Augusta, GA area.

See the following link for more info on Fort Gordon MWR activities.

http://www.fortgordon.com/fgsc.htm


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 2, 2005)

WOW!  Nice.


----------



## ryano (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 2, 2005)

Slug-Gunner said:
			
		

> SGT Moss is a U.S. Army MP assigned as a Game Warden for Fort Gordon, GA. I know him from my contact with him as a Georgia Hunter Education Instructor for Fort Gordon, Richmond County and surrounding areas. I talked to him on the night he had taken the deer and got the following info from him.
> 
> The "monster" buck is a 9-pt with 5 pts on the left branch and 4 pts on the right. It has moderate "mass", but exceptional length to its tines. He said its live weight was 185 lbs (weighed on the scales at the Game Wardens office cleaning station). I personally saw the buck and its rack is exceptionally tall. I am attempting to make contact with him today to see if he has had any "green" measurements made yet so that anything I write will be accurate. I know the "story" he told me about how he spotted it and its relationship to the other deer seen in the background in the picture in his truck. I want to check with him again on it so I will be able to tell "The Rest of the Story" about it accurately.
> 
> ...


________________________________
Total Raw Score:148
   
I'm absolutely positive that buck scores more than this!!!
In your quotes, you did not quote on the G2's. I know that buck scores higher than what's quoted!!! There is no way possible a rack of that size scores 148. Nope, don't believe it and won't ever believe it. Sorry.


----------



## Dub (Nov 2, 2005)

Slugggunner,

Thank you for filling us in. You provided some great info.  Again,  thank you.  I'm having a hard time with the score though.  Regardless of what he shows up as on paper, that is a buck of a lifetime.  I would have no problem ending my GA buck season on that one....any year!!!!!!

Tell Sgt. Moss that we are all like the guys on Wayne's World....."we're not worthy!   we're not worthy......"


----------



## ZACK (Nov 2, 2005)

I have to go change my pants just from looking at the pictures...............

What a buck!  Unreal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 2, 2005)

It sure looks like to me that he scores more then that......


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 2, 2005)

*I recently killed a 9 pointer that we rough*

scored at 151 6/8". He is by far the best buck I have taken, but he doesn't hold a candle to that deer. I think Sgt. Moss is being too modest.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Nov 3, 2005)

*New Richmond County Record Deer.... MAYBE ???*

Unless I'm incorrect and it's changed, the current "Big-Buck" record for Richmond County is 146  and is held by Bob Pitt who took it at Fort Gordon also.

So..... even if SGT Moss' deer only scores a 148 and it still scores at least higher than the current 146 after the mandatory 60 day "drying period", he has a "new Richmond County Big Buck Record!!!

Let's all give SGT Moss a big "Well Done!" and "Congratulations!".

        ​


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 3, 2005)

*I think it is safe to say*

Congratulations Sgt. Moss!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 3, 2005)

No doubt congrats are in order....That is a heck of a buck!!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Nov 4, 2005)

man, that's awesome!!!!


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Nov 9, 2005)

That's a HUGE Buck!!!


----------

